# RPC: Unknown protocol ?!

## neekibo

I would like to do some homework : A Client-Server-Program with RPC.

I tried SUN's step-by-step RPCdemo, a simple Client-Server-Demo, I can

start the server, but when I am trying to start client :

>>localhost: RPC: Unknown protocol<<

What do I need to prog with RPC and is it emergable   :Question: 

P.S.: I have rpc2(libs) emerged, portmap is running and the server-demo is registered to portmap (rpcinfo -p) .

----------

## m0pr0be

just a guess.

have a look at /etc/nsswitch.conf

look for the protocols line and be sure to have it use a database that you have configured (usually files)

----------

## neekibo

Thanks,

but in /etc/nsswitch.conf 

```
  rpc:       db files
```

But I havn't configured any database and don't know something about,

shell I do it ? 

Perhaps I don't know what Iam doing, but it has to work   :Confused: 

----------

